# Nina Reichenbach Bike Trial Video



## NiNaaa (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

ich habe hier ein kleines Video vom samstag als ich mit meinem papa bei den Volzemer steinen auf dem dobel war. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!

Viele Grüße Nina


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2014)

Volzemer Steine liegen bei mir immer wieder aufm Weg  natürlich beim Vorbeifahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barcode (10. Juli 2014)

Neid... mir fehlt immernoch viel Gleichgewicht. Ich schaffe maximal 3 mal Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad...


----------



## Balou_derBaer (22. November 2014)

Hi Nina, absolut genial, ich wünschte ich könnte nur ansatzweise so fahren, aber das bekomme ich in meinem Alter garantiert nicht mehr hin. Mit meinen beiden Jungs, 6 und 2 Jahre alt, war ich vor einigen Wochen auf der süddeutschen Trialmeisterschaft in Dossenheim zum zuschauen. Seitdem liegt mir der "Große" in den Ohren, wann er denn endlich ein Rad bekäme, das so springen kann...   Hast du einen Tipp, wie ich ihn am Besten an diesen Sport heran führe und ab welchem Alter das Sinn macht? MTB fährt er seit er drei ist und sein erstes Kids-Race hat er mit vier gewonnen. Ich glaube er gehört zu denen, die das wirklich wollen. Drängen tue ich ihn definitiv nicht, vielmehr drängt er mich, wann es endlich losgeht...   Über einen guten Rat aus berufenem Munde würde ich mich riesig freuen. LG


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. November 2014)

Toll gefahren gehüpft!


----------



## NiNaaa (30. November 2014)

Balou_derBaer schrieb:


> Hi Nina, absolut genial, ich wünschte ich könnte nur ansatzweise so fahren, aber das bekomme ich in meinem Alter garantiert nicht mehr hin. Mit meinen beiden Jungs, 6 und 2 Jahre alt, war ich vor einigen Wochen auf der süddeutschen Trialmeisterschaft in Dossenheim zum zuschauen. Seitdem liegt mir der "Große" in den Ohren, wann er denn endlich ein Rad bekäme, das so springen kann...   Hast du einen Tipp, wie ich ihn am Besten an diesen Sport heran führe und ab welchem Alter das Sinn macht? MTB fährt er seit er drei ist und sein erstes Kids-Race hat er mit vier gewonnen. Ich glaube er gehört zu denen, die das wirklich wollen. Drängen tue ich ihn definitiv nicht, vielmehr drängt er mich, wann es endlich losgeht...   Über einen guten Rat aus berufenem Munde würde ich mich riesig freuen. LG


Hallo 
also ich hab mit sieben Jahren angefangen!Je früher desto besser.. und wenn er es auch will dann kannst du mit ihm ja mal zu einem training gehen, man bekommt dort meistens fahrräder und kann sich das dann mal anschauen!


----------

